# Wheel Colour - your thoughts



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

i need honest opinions of how these wheels look. i'm on the fence about the look... half of me likes it and the other half not really... i realise this look is not for everyone but as much as i've had people shake thier heads in disapointment i've also had decent comments.

one thing is for sure this look snaps necks everywhere i go !

let me know what you guys think ! and also suggestions !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The wheels are fine but need to be on a different coloured car. Silver, grey, or white wheels would go better with that car I believe.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the color you chose! The spoiler, rear diffuser, and fogs all look great the wheels are what brings em together 
Kudos for trying out a different look.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Well..... Not my cup of tea. But if you like it, then run with it. I like that you are going BOLD. Not going the usual route of White, black, gunmetal, etc... However, if it were me... I think SOM would look nice (Sunset Orange Metallic). SOM was a color offer by GM in the late 90's, early two thousands. It reminds me of the Autumn Red metallic, kind of, but much lighter. I had a Pewter Trans AM, And was going to use this as an accent color. I think what color you choose for the wheels, you should bring some of it in to the engine bay. Paint the intake, similar colored plug wires, etc. JUST MY TWO CENTS.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it..hey it doesn't hurt to be different! Like me for example, I have red wheels on my Cruze lol.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Doesn't look bad at all but I could think of a better color


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Its not that they are a bad colour, I just think there are to many colours going on.
Gold emblem, Red taillights, orange signals, blue/white leds, yellow/white headlights, and pink/red wheels.

I'd like to see them in red with the emblems matching them or paint.

I'm gonna keep an eye out for you though! Shouldn't be hard to miss. I'm regularly through Moncton.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

SlyCruze said:


> i need honest opinions of how these wheels look. i'm on the fence about the look... half of me likes it and the other half not really... i realise this look is not for everyone but as much as i've had people shake thier heads in disapointment i've also had decent comments.
> 
> one thing is for sure this look snaps necks everywhere i go !
> 
> ...


I love the general look of your car ! 

The only negative i see are those wheels and i would de-badge the rear.

I would go for an inch bigger in Black or Silver :coolpics:


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I like it, but please dont let my wife see it or she is going to make me do her rims also...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The color is good, but the wheel style isn't. You need a different rim to pull that color off, and a drop wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not feeling them on the white car. Black would probably pull them off. 
If you like them, drop the car and call it a day. And get rid of that yellow bow tie!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input ! this is the reason why i joined this site ! i will do an update on the car in the spring !


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

SlyCruze said:


> Thanks everyone for your input ! this is the reason why i joined this site ! i will do an update on the car in the spring !


I would use those wheels for Winter and buy 18s in Black for Summer! :deg:


----------

